# coyote and dog fighting



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

My smallish male Lab got in some kind of fight recently and got his butt whipped. He was bitten on the underside of his neck (lots of skin torn off) and on his side. As we don't have many male dogs in our rural area, I'm wondering if a coyote and dog would fight over a female in heat and could a coyote cause this type of damage? 

Another male dog was recently torn up pretty badly in a fight. The owner thought maybe my dog had done it but at that point, he was in fine shape.

Thanks for any ideas.

Harplade


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

yes a coyote can lay an @$$ whooping on a full size dog, if the dog is soft. a good hard dog should be able to kill any coyote half it's size or less. OTH the VAST majority of people keep their pet dog fat-morbidly obese which makes it tough for the dog to fight well.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

if it was slices, it might have been a big bobcat or big cat...if it was ripped chunks, canine was the culprit

hope your dog had his rabies & all those shots...just in case, never know what it could have been but yote does sound about right...if you are worried about him getting into it again, get him a protective collar or even a spiked one...well once his neck heals first

there have been several cases where a female yote in heat is used to lure out the trusty farm dog & when the dog is out far enough the rest of the pack make nothing more then a pile of fur of it


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

WstTxLady said:


> there have been several cases where a female yote in heat is used to lure out the trusty farm dog & when the dog is out far enough the rest of the pack make nothing more then a pile of fur of it



I first heard of this here, on this forum. They truly take the pack thing to a whole new level. Thank goodness mine seem to have moved on.

Please have your dog's rabies boostered, a lone coyote is actually, I thought, more likely to run from a fight than start one? And the fact that the dog is still here to tell his tale would indicate it was only one.


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

we have seen the scat from one coyote. He seems to be running along a small stream that runs behind most neighbors property. From the looks of the scat, he's fairly large. One of our old time neighbors says coyotes in this area are larger than most people think b/c they have no predators. Not sure about that but I'm thankful my dog made it. He is very fit-does some agility stuff and loves to run with whoever is going out on the road. Hopefully he'll stay a little closer to home and let the Great Pyrenees do her job.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Sounds just like a single yote attack. If it were indeed a pack, your dog probably wouldn't have made it. Around here it seems to be more common to lose an intact male dog to a pack of yotes. I've had spayed females and never lost a dog.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

your neighbor is right. wolves will hunt down & destroy packs of coyotes so they scatter & go solo as a survival response. when coyotes are the top dog they pack up & adjust in size to more efficiently take deer as a primary prey.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

beccachow said:


> I first heard of this here, on this forum. They truly take the pack thing to a whole new level. Thank goodness mine seem to have moved on.
> 
> Please have your dog's rabies boostered, a lone coyote is actually, I thought, more likely to run from a fight than start one? And the fact that the dog is still here to tell his tale would indicate it was only one.


several farmers thru the area & state have had it happen & elsewhere...may be "new" to this forum but not new

+1 on the rabies booster


plus seen several cases (first hand while hunting) where they will even attack & eat an injured member...rules dont apply


----------



## grimm_mojo (Dec 30, 2007)

here in ohio some the coyotes are cross breeding with dogs so there a bigger coydogs out there an they are running in packs here


----------

